# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Κόμβος #20004 Μαρμάρι Ευβοίας

## thodoris84

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την όμορφη παρέα, ενεργό bblink free awmn 20004 που σημαδεύει Ραφήνα,συχνότητα 5650,πόλωση οριζόντια,όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας σκανάρει λίγο πρός τα εκεί μπας και βγεί κάτι καλό μιας που καλοκαιρίαζει!

----------


## θανάσης

Στο awmn - wind ο κόμβος εμφανίζετε με 3 επαφές, (Κόμβος SV8EUT-SV1MNF BOUNO (#20004)).
Νομαρχία Ανατολικής Αττικής, στο Δήμο Ραφήνας, και με c class (10,72,91,0/24) σε αναμονή.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20004
Στο ewn – wind ο κόμβος εμφανίζετε χωρίς επαφές, (Κόμβος SV8EUT - SV1MNF (#55 :: ).
Νομαρχία Ευβοίας, Δήμος Μαρμαρίου, και με c class (10,144,140,0/24) σε αναμονή.
http://wind.ewn/?page=nodes&node=558
Σε ευχαριστούμε για την προσοχή σου στη λειτουργία του wind, και την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λίγο αυτός ο κόμβος δλδ τώρα δεν έχει κανένα ενεργό bb link? γιατί στο wind δείχνει 3 ενεργά....νομίζω θα ήταν καλή ιδέα ένα bb link απο Αηστρατη http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=18162 με το Μαρμάρι! δεν ξερω βεβαια κατά πόσο ενδιαφέρονται όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι, απλά εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε!

----------


## thodoris84

Καλησπέρα, ο κόμβος είναι ενεργός αυτη την στιγμή δουλεύουν 2 από τα λινκ του, το ένα με την Κάρυστο SV1MNF-2nd QTH (#17763) και το δεύτερο με τον papaki63 (#8863), το τρίτο λινκ με τον dimis7 (#7187) δεν είναι ενεργό, η όλη ιστορία ξεκίνησε επειδή ήθελα να φέρω το awmn στην Κάρυστο όπου μέχρι στιγμής έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον απο κάποια άτομα, βέβαία ψήνεται κάτι καλό μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες ελπίζω να γίνει!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε απο εκει για link με τον Αηστρατη που εδειξα στο προηγουμενο ποστ μου, πες μου να μιλήσω με αυτούς που εμπλεκονται με τον κόμβο να δούμε αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι! εγώ προσωπικά θα το ήθελα πάντως σαν μια εναλλακτική διαδρομή και για απευθείας σύνδεση με Ευβοια. Και φυσικα αν τωρα το Καλοκαιρακι θα ειστε εκει θα εχω αδεια τον Αυγουστο και με βλέπω να ξεμένω στο εξοχικό στον Μαραθώνα οποτε δεν θα με χάλαγε και καμια βολτούλα προς τα εκεί. Εγώ είμαι ο κομβος Nikis στο wind http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12681

----------


## thodoris84

Τώρα που καλοκαιρίαζει θα μελετηθούν όλες οι εναλλακτικές που υπάρχουν καθώς και η πιθανότητα να συνδεθούν περιοχές που μέχρι σήμερα ήταν αποσυνδεδεμένες λόγω μη οπτικής επαφης απο Αθήνα,το καλό είναι πως είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο, η αρχή έχει γίνει και τώρα πλέον βαδίζουμε σταθερά, Νικιφόρε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει θα ήμουν πολυ χαρούμενος να τα λέγαμε και απο κοντά και why not να πιούμε και κανένα ουζάκι,ένα είναι σίγουρο πάντως το καλοκαίρι αυτό θα έχει έντονη δραστηριότητα σε ότι αφορά τα ασύρματα δίκτυα με το hihi!

----------


## Nikiforos

Ενταξει κατι θα κανονισουμε τοτε! γιατι 3 εβδομαδες Αυγουστο θα λιωσω εκει περα! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα τουλαχιστον να κανουμε καμια δουλεια! και χταποδακι και ουζακι και απο ολα!  :: 
βεβαια δεν ξερω αν βγαλετε με dimis7 αν πειραζει αν βγαλουμε και απο το βουνο γιατι ο dimis7 εχει link με δικους μας γειτονικους κομβους τον netsailor2 (παραλια Μαραθωνα) και τον zaxduke (Σχοινιάς), βέβαια όπως και να έχει μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να τα πούμε από κοντά! πιθανώς από τον επόμενο μήνα να μένω και εξοχικό και να πηγαινόρχομαι στην δουλειά! (90χλμ την μέρα πακέτο!).

----------


## ydin

Καλησπερα, καποια στιγμη στο μελλον θα με ενδιαφερει ενα Link, μιας και εχω σπιτι στο Μαρμαρι (Μεγαλη κρεμ πολυκατοικια πισω απο το Happening στο λιμανι), και θα θελω να παρακολουθω καμερες/συναγερμους κλπ.

Για την ωρα, καλοριζικος !  ::  Και ελπιζω να τα πουμε καποια στιγμη για ουζακι καπου παραλιακα  ::

----------


## thodoris84

Ωραία πραγματα σιγά σιγά μαζευόμαστε,μάλλον το καλοκαίρι αυτό θα είναι καυτό απο ασυρματική άποψη!

----------


## RpMz

Δείτε κ τον κόμβο RpMz #8602 εάν σας βολεύει κανένα link κ από εκεί.. 

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## thodoris84

δυστηχώς απ'ότι βλέπω κάτι μας κόβει στην οπτική μας επαφή με τον 8602, άτιμα βουνά!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! thodoris84 oι συνδέσεις που είναι δηλωμένες στο wind http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=20004 παίζουν κανονικά? έβγαλες τελικά το link με Ραφήνα που έλεγες?

----------


## thodoris84

καλησπέρα οι συνδέσεις παίζουν κανονικά να είναι καλά ο john70 με τα ταλέντα αναρίχισής,link δεν έβγαλα δυστηχώς με την Ραφήνα διότι κάτι δεν μας πήγαινε αλλά τελικά βγήκε Link με Υμμητό, το λινκ με τον papaki δουλεύει κανονικότατα!

----------


## Nikiforos

sorry μπερδεύτηκα! εβλεπα το link με Kάρυστο να λεει Δημος Ραφήνας και δεν εκανα zoom στον χαρτη να δω που είναι! LOL! πολυ ωραία μπράβο! είναι να βγάλεις και άλλα links ή θα μείνεις σε αυτά?

----------


## thodoris84

το ΣΚ θα κατέβω Κάρυστο θα κεντράω μια κεραιούλα στον ydin και θα δούμε μήπως βγάλει link μαζί σου νικηφόρε ο ydin

----------


## Nikiforos

Θοδωρή σου ήρθαν τα μυνήματα μου? στα εξερχόμενα είναι σα να μην σου έστειλα! για δες και πες μου.

----------


## ydin

Ειχες πατησει να κανει save το εξερχομενο? (2η επιλογη στα κουτακια απο κατω)

----------


## Nikiforos

όχι! έχεις δικιο λολ, απλα δεν απάντησε μετα και νομιζα οτι δεν τα πηρε. οκ δεν πειράζει.

----------

